# Mc cable



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

Is mc cable weather proof ?? I would say no! But I have seen it many of times ran exposed. Im at a casino right now and I see it ran in the roof exposed everywhere..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> Is mc cable weather proof ?? I would say no! But I have seen it many of times ran exposed. Im at a casino right now and I see it ran in the roof exposed everywhere..


 

330.10 (a) (3)
330.10 (a) (11)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What do you mean "ran in the roof"?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

If it's robroy MC sure.  Man I hate that stuff!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

So tough that it can now be listed properly for direct burial, sunlight resistant, and ....MC - HL (hazardous location) too. MC-HL is typical in a lot of oilfield applications.

Every two foot, the jacket will be marked, read it.

Edit - I didn't say I liked MC, - but I do what it takes to be competitive, long as it's legal, and safe, it's sellable. See 90.1 and 110.12 as to how much "fugly" is allowed.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> See 90.1 and 110.12 as to how much "fugly" is allowed.


Any amount is allowed.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Any amount is allowed.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


 
6000' is the biggest real I've seen. 

The amount was never a question...a dog turd on the lawn is still a dog turd, no matter how many pink bows, or perfume you apply to it. But it is legal, so deal with the issue.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

330.12 Uses Not Permitted. Type MC cable shall not be
used under either of the following conditions:
(1) Where subject to physical damage
(2) Where exposed to any of the destructive corrosive conditions
in (a) or (b), unless the metallic sheath or armor
is resistant to the conditions or is protected by material
resistant to the conditions:
a. Direct buried in the earth or embedded in concrete
unless identified for direct burial
b. Exposed to cinder fills, strong chlorides, caustic alkalis,
or vapors of chlorine or of hydrochloric acids


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> Is mc cable weather proof ?? I would say no! But I have seen it many of times ran exposed. Im at a casino right now and I see it ran in the roof exposed everywhere..


Under some code cycles standard MC with water proof conductors inside it could be run outdoors. Same with FMC.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

330.10 Uses Permitted.
(A) General Uses. Type MC cable shall be permitted as
follows:
(1) For services, feeders, and branch circuits.
(2) For power, lighting, control, and signal circuits.
(3) Indoors or outdoors.
(4) Exposed or concealed.
(5) To be direct buried where identified for such use.
(6) In cable tray where identified for such use.
(7) In any raceway.
(8) As aerial cable on a messenger.
(9) In hazardous (classified) locations where specifically
permitted by other articles in this Code.
(10) In dry locations and embedded in plaster finish on brick
or other masonry except in damp or wet locations.
(11) In wet locations where any of the following conditions
are met:
a. The metallic covering is impervious to moisture.
b. A moisture-impervious jacket is provided under
the metal covering.
c. The insulated conductors under the metallic covering
are listed for use in wet locations, and a corrosionresistant
jacket is provided over the metallic sheath.
(12) Where single-conductor cables are used, all phase
conductors and, where used, the grounded conductor
shall be grouped together to minimize induced voltage
on the sheath.
(B) Specific Uses. Type MC cable shall be permitted to be
installed in compliance with Parts II and III of Article 725 and
770.133 as applicable and in accordance with 330.10(B)(1)
through (B)(4).
(1) Cable Tray. Type MC cable installed in cable tray shall
comply with 392.10, 392.12, 392.18, 392.20, 392.22,
392.30, 392.46, 392.56, 392.60(C), and 392.80.
(2) Direct Buried. Direct-buried cable shall comply with
300.5 or 300.50, as appropriate.
(3) Installed as Service-Entrance Cable. Type MC cable
installed as service-entrance cable shall be permitted in accordance
with 230.43.
(4) Installed Outside of Buildings or Structures or as
Aerial Cable. Type MC cable installed outside of buildings
or structures or as aerial cable shall comply with 225.10,
396.10, and 396.12.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here it is from the 2002 and 2005 NEC




> II. Installation
> 330.10 Uses Permitted.
> (A) General Uses. Where not subject to physical damage,
> Type MC cables shall be permitted as follows:
> ...


Now in 2008 things changed



> II. Installation
> 330.10 Uses Permitted.
> (A) General Uses. Type MC cable shall be permitted as
> follows:
> ...


So you can still run MC in wet locations but they did add a requirement for a corrosion-resistant jacket


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> 330.10 Uses Permitted.
> (A) General Uses. Type MC cable shall be permitted as
> follows:
> (1) For services, feeders, and branch circuits.
> ...


You need to see 90.4 last paragraph.

Check 300.5(C) ex.2

Another clue...Southwire has people on code making panels...natural progression. Nothing wrong, just maybe a little quicker than expected. The reasons for it working are sound.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Under some code cycles standard MC with water proof conductors inside it could be run outdoors. Same with FMC.


We had a solar outfit here that took advantage of that way back when.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> We had a solar outfit here that took advantage of that way back when.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


People get all flipped out about it ........ like all raceways keep the wires dry. :no:


Sent from my POS.


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

Peter D said:


> What do you mean "ran in the roof"?


I mean ran exposed on top of the roof like it's weather proof. 
It was also ran for a step light I should of took a pic. It went from one step light to the other . I was laughing I wanted to kick it and get shocked and sue there ass.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen it with a yellow jacket and a black jacket for DB and outdoors. Special bronze fittings.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've seen it with a yellow jacket and a black jacket for DB and outdoors. Special bronze fittings.


We have used a fair amount of it in gray jacket, looks like PVC color.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> I mean ran exposed on top of the roof like it's weather proof.
> It was also ran for a step light I should of took a pic. It went from one step light to the other . I was laughing I wanted to kick it and get shocked and sue there ass.


It may have been 100% code compliant when installed.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> People get all flipped out about it ........ like all raceways keep the wires dry. :no:
> 
> Sent from my POS.


Lol.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> People get all flipped out about it ........ like all raceways keep the wires dry. :no:
> 
> 
> Sent from my POS.


Good stuff. 

-Sent from my Curtis Mathis console television.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've seen it with a yellow jacket and a black jacket for DB and outdoors. Special bronze fittings.


Aluminum works just fine...Appleton and Crouse-Hinds, TMC and TMCX for classified spaces. Easy to get up to 2" cables. After that, they are ordered from India, slow boat too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> -Sent from my Curtis Mathis console television.



The Cadillac.


-Sent from my Heathkit H89.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I can climb up on most roofs and peer into the package units thru the fan shield. I'll see either mc cable between the fan motor peckerhead and the control box, or plain jane thwn free air conductors. They get wet every time it rains. Funny thing though, they hardly ever explode.......... and so far as best as I can tell, none have yet to end all life on Earth as we know it...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Aluminum works just fine...Appleton and Crouse-Hinds, TMC and TMCX for classified spaces.


We use mainly T&B fittings, their star tech line I think is what it's called. 


Sent from my brick phone


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

That's some ghetto nec rules... Mc should never be ran exposed. Or where subjected to physical damage.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> ... Mc should never be ran exposed.


Why?

Do you think THWN in PVC underground stays dry?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Do you think THWN in PVC underground stays dry?


Last few UG PVC runs I've pulled out all the white THWN had turned brown for the length of the run from dirty water getting under the thermoplastic.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> That's some ghetto nec rules... Mc should never be ran exposed. Or where subjected to physical damage.


 
Ghetto???? 

Here in Alaska, the wildlife doesn't mess with it much...:jester:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Makes me wonder what types of MC I could use for solar on projects with micro invertors.


Sent from a payphone out by the highway motel I'll let it ring once and hang up before your dad answers.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> Or where subjected to physical damage.


:001_huh:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> Makes me wonder what types of MC I could use for solar on projects with micro invertors.


I've done some solar stuff with jacked MC (usually southwire or AFC brand, they call it parking deck cable) and water tight star teck fittings.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

gold said:


> Makes me wonder what types of MC I could use for solar on projects with micro invertors.
> 
> 
> Sent from an iceberg North of Sarah Palins place.


Watch the securing thing is the only ugly part. 330.30(B)


----------



## ChrisK (Jun 11, 2011)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> That's some ghetto nec rules... Mc should never be ran exposed. Or where subjected to physical damage.


It's run exposed all the time, and good electricians make it look good. Works great on rooftops too, doesn't get kicked apart like conduit, just make sure it has a PVC jacket for wet location.


----------

